

Announcing AMI Copy for Amazon EC2 - DanielBMarkham
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2013/03/12/announcing-ami-copy-for-amazon-ec2/

======
UnoriginalGuy
Kind of funny, just yesterday someone was having a moan about the difficulty
of transferring ANI images from one region to another (and the work-around
they have deployed, using the Amazon API and a EC2 instance).

Guess this is good news for them. I'm surprised it took this long for
something as core as AMIs across different availability zones to happen. I
guess there wasn't a lot of money in it.

~~~
dkl
It is absolutely ridiculous that it took them this long to do this. It should
have been available on the first day there were different regions.

~~~
justinsb
The AWS strategy is to release the bare minimum and then announce little fixes
as if they were new products. It's gotten to the point where they release a
product in one region, and then later announce availability in other regions
with almost as much fanfare.

It detracts from the interesting work AWS is actually doing, I think, when
they crowd it out with this stuff. But we should do our bit by not upvoting
their sillier announcements...

------
benjaminwootton
Has anyone hear worked for Amazon on AWS?

They work on some really interesting stuff over there and seem to deliver at
quite a rate.

Would be interested in hearing more about what it is like.

~~~
miles932
It's very, very fun :)

~~~
offbyone
And we're hiring!

~~~
deepGem
Any specific JD on the careers site ?

~~~
revertts
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5304977> ;)

------
deepGem
What I really want is an AMI copy from EC2 to <xyz> provider and vise versa
:).

------
thecodemonkey
This is huge for people who runs multi-region servers. I needed this last
summer but had to use an alternative solution.

~~~
adrr
Very useful feature. Could always do it with scripts(like cloudyscripts) but
it seemed janky rsyncing files over.

------
contingencies
Here's a scripted solution to do apparently the same thing that I ran across
earlier this week:
[https://bitbucket.org/edowd/gentoo_bootstrap/src/045c4dbdb9c...](https://bitbucket.org/edowd/gentoo_bootstrap/src/045c4dbdb9c0daff286040cc01de84611dd4e32f/copy_ebs_across_region.sh?at=master)

~~~
nmcfarl
It looks like that sucker only runs if you have snapshots of the root disk to
copy across regions.

The script we use in house uses netcat and a pair of running EC2 instances,
one in each region.

All of the solutions I've seen, before this announcement, have had some
serious limitations - so I'm rather happy to see this.

------
skram
Finally!

